# Earned Doctorate



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2005)

I wanted to post this so that no one misunderstands my tweak to my signature here on the board. "Dr."

As of January 3 I finished all my doctoral requirements for attaining a Doctorate in Religion (DAR). 

When European schools (which Whitefield is modeled after), have a student who has met all the requirements subsequent to an academic dissertation, they award them with a DAR degree as one who has completed all interim requirements. This is not the same as a Th.M. which is a preparatory degree (or stepping stone) to get a higher degree. Rather, the DAR demonstrates that proficiency in the subject matter has been attained, and that further academic work will be pursued in order to master a certain genre of material, and thus, the fellows award the apprentice the Ph.D.

So, phase 1 has been accomplished! Now I am striving to attain the second degree and write something that is highly academic on the Westminster understanding of ordination and the Grand Debate between the Presbyterians and Independents. I have submitted my proposal to the school and am awaiting to hear back if the proposal will be accepted. I think, based on my conversation with them today, that it will. I'm excited about this. 

Thanks to all those who have been praying for me, and all those continuing to do so.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Matt! I'll continue to pray for your coming work.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

Congradulations! This calls for a dancing banana salute!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Matt! Woo-hoo-hoo!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations...you've studied hard!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 13, 2005)

Awesome, Matt! Congratulations!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## VanVos (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations, I look forwarded to seeing your name on books.

VanVos

[Edited on 13-1-2005 by VanVos]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations brother. I will continue to pray.


----------



## voided user1 (Jan 13, 2005)

I've heard of Ph.D.(ABD), which is All But Dissertation. I've never heard of a DAR. When you are an academic island, you can write your own rules in a manner of speaking.


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Matt!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats Matt glad to hear the good news!!!

Ill be praying!!

Blade


----------



## turmeric (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

Good job. Congratulations and keep up the good work.

I'll be praying for you.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2005)

Good news, Matt. 

Congratulations!

[Edited on 19-1-2005 by JohnV]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations Matthew. Praise God.


----------



## ANT (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent! Congrats! Keep up the good work.


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

How awesome is that?

Way to go Dr.!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 20, 2005)

Congratulations! I know your worked hard for that. (Of course, the harder work is probably still ahead of you.) But what a sense of accomplishment you must feel.


----------

